# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Separate Train Cars for Men and Women  In Germany

## sargentodiaz

This is what multiculturalism has come to. Migrant men are assaulting women in such numbers that Europeans now have to segregate their public transit systems. When are they going to learn? Or is it simply too late?


Read story @ http://www.weaselzippers.us/263931-g...t-sex-attacks/

 :Tongue20:  :Lame:

----------


## sooda

> This is what multiculturalism has come to. Migrant men are assaulting women in such numbers that Europeans now have to segregate their public transit systems. When are they going to learn? Or is it simply too late?
> 
> 
> Read story @ http://www.weaselzippers.us/263931-g...t-sex-attacks/


Apparently the claims of widespread rape by refugees is a lie.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Apparently the claims of widespread rape by refugees is a lie.


How did I not expect you to crawl out of wherever it is you hide and do your best to downplay this.

God-fearing, just plain women trying to go about their daily routine are being attacked by Mooslum scum who have no respect for any female. 

I bet you sleep well at night.  :Tongue20:

----------

Jehoshaphat (03-28-2016),samspade (03-27-2016),Sled Dog (03-27-2016)

----------


## Parabellum

Peggy Noonan's formulation of the protected classes versus the unprotected classes is turning out to be a good explanation of what is going on. The protected classes have these pet projects of social justice engineering that they want to do, but they are inflicting them on everyone else, and not suffering the consequences that the unprotected classes get. Women and girls being assaulted by anyone is a horrible thing, let alone by arrogant foreigners. And the protected classes don't care. They are traitors and sellouts. The time is coming near to remove their protected status, remove them from power, whatever that will entail. It won't be a walk in the park.

----------


## Parabellum

> Apparently the claims of widespread rape by refugees is a lie.


Apparently? On what evidence shall we consider your claim? Certainly not the the OP story. And it corroborates other evidence, such as that Sweden is now the rape capital of the world, because of all the middle eastern muslims they were so unwise to import.

----------

Pepper Belly (03-28-2016)

----------


## Quark

> This is what multiculturalism has come to. Migrant men are assaulting women in such numbers that Europeans now have to segregate their public transit systems. When are they going to learn? Or is it simply too late?
> 
> 
> Read story @ http://www.weaselzippers.us/263931-g...t-sex-attacks/


I think it's too late.

----------


## Hillofbeans

I can think of a better way to use the train, deportation in mass. Take the refugees back to the goats they left behind.

----------

Quark (03-27-2016)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Apparently the claims of widespread rape by refugees is a lie.


3
Apparently it isn't.

The claim that Mohammed didn't rape a 9 year old is a lie.

----------


## Sled Dog

I think those countries need to segregate their trains into human and moose limb.

Once that's sorted  out, lock the doors on the moose limb cars when full and drive them into the North Sea.

Problem solved.

An alternate and not quite as effective solution to the burgeoning moose limb problem is straightforward:   It's called "concealed carry".

Let WHITE men and women carry guns under their dresses (this IS Europe, so we know what the men are), and when attacked, they can shoot their attackers.

----------


## samspade

> Apparently the claims of widespread rape by refugees is a lie.


Your response flies in the face of  reality.  If women have to fear being on the same train with men there must be a reason and that reason is obvious.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Peggy Noonan's formulation of the protected classes versus the unprotected classes is turning out to be a good explanation of what is going on. The protected classes have these pet projects of social justice engineering that they want to do, but they are inflicting them on everyone else, and not suffering the consequences that the unprotected classes get. Women and girls being assaulted by anyone is a horrible thing, let alone by arrogant foreigners. And the protected classes don't care. They are traitors and sellouts. The time is coming near to remove their protected status, remove them from power, whatever that will entail. It won't be a walk in the park.


Remove them from earth.

Decorate the bridges with strange fruit, deplete the nation's supply of lead, force feed them Flint Water, bottled special for the purpose.

But be rid of them.

----------


## Common

> This is what multiculturalism has come to. Migrant men are assaulting women in such numbers that Europeans now have to segregate their public transit systems. When are they going to learn? Or is it simply too late?
> 
> 
> Read story @ http://www.weaselzippers.us/263931-g...t-sex-attacks/


  I couldnt imagine being married having daughters and having to be worried sick every minute they are out of the house or im at work away from them.

----------

sargentodiaz (03-28-2016)

----------


## Quark

> I couldnt imagine being married having daughters and having to be worried sick every minute they are out of the house or im at work away from them.


I agree.

----------


## Hillofbeans

> I couldnt imagine being married having daughters and having to be worried sick every minute they are out of the house or im at work away from them.


If Hillary gets elected every man in the country will know what that feels like.

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## Common

> I agree.


       What a fricken way to live. I do have daughters and all because of dirtbag politicians that ignore the will of the people

----------


## Common

> If Hillary gets elected every man in the country will know what that feels like.


         Unfortunately all trails lead to her at this point winning.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> This is what multiculturalism has come to. Migrant men are assaulting women in such numbers that Europeans now have to segregate their public transit systems. When are they going to learn? Or is it simply too late?
> 
> 
> Read story @ http://www.weaselzippers.us/263931-g...t-sex-attacks/


This is so that went they fart it is not as bad for them.

Men have the worst farts.

Women are bad too but not as bad.

----------


## DonGlock26

> This is so that went they fart it is not as bad for them.
> 
> Men have the worst farts.
> 
> Women are bad too but not as bad.


Notice how progressives are unable to respond directly to the horrific failures of their policies?

----------

sargentodiaz (03-29-2016)

----------


## Taxcutter

"Separate but equal?"

I bet the Party of Jim Crow can get behind that.

----------


## RMNIXON

PC Tolerance for intolerance is insane and will lead to extreme measures like this.  :Sad20:

----------


## Sled Dog

> I do have daughters and all because of dirtbag politicians that ignore the will of the people


That has got to be one of the funniest sentences ever written.

----------

Cedric (03-30-2016),Northern Rivers (03-31-2016)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Unfortunately all trails lead to her at this point winning.


Only if the other candidate is in Dallas and driving by the grassy knoll.

That commie slut is not going to be elected in any realistic scenario.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Apparently the claims of widespread rape by refugees is a lie.


So explain it... Why does every increase in muslim "refugees" come with an increase in rape, every one. Why is it that every area that accepts muslim "refugees" turns into a violent ghetto?  The more muslims in an area, the more ghetto the area becomes. They are human animals.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> What a fricken way to live. I do have daughters and all because of dirtbag politicians that ignore the will of the people


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Montana

all aboard the HOMO train could be another attempt to unite men ?

----------


## Mum's the word

So how does this work when Muslim women have to be accompanied by a male relative? Will there be honor killings over this? Or is this just for the keffirs?

----------

